# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  20 - 25mpa concrete mix ratio

## HomeReno

Hi all,  
I have approx 12 stump holes to fill with concrete to support stirrups. I have 1.5 cubic meters of crushed rock sitting in the back yard and the 12 holes are in the back corner of the block so think it will be easier for me to hire a cement mixer and mix the cement on site for this job as opposed to pre mix. I was just wanting to know what the approx mix ratios are for 20 - 25mpa concrete i.e. cement, sand and aggregate...  
Any advise would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks in advance
H.R.

----------


## METRIX

Here we go again, I'm not getting involved in this one HA HA HA. 
When you get your mixing rations correct, remember to only add the amount of water needed to combine the mix, if you add more water (common problem) this will decrease the strength of the finished product.
This is usually 2 - 2.5 liters of clean water per 20kg of mix.

----------


## shauck

http://www.renovateforum.com/f211/po...te-mix-114797/  
Save us all a bit of repetitiveness. 
Good idea to search the forum for similar questions answered. The one above was posted directly before yours.  
Happy concreting. 
Cheers, Su.

----------


## HomeReno

> http://www.renovateforum.com/f211/po...te-mix-114797/  
> Save us all a bit of repetitiveness. 
> Good idea to search the forum for similar questions answered. The one above was posted directly before yours.  
> Happy concreting. 
> Cheers, Su.

  Cheers guys, 
and apologies for the double up.

----------


## Marc

What? No debate on mix ratios ?? No way!

----------


## shauck

> Cheers guys, 
> and apologies for the double up.

  No worries. All is forgiven.  :Biggrin:

----------


## r3nov8or

> What? No debate on mix ratios ?? No way!

  Starting bid - 1/3/4   :Cool:

----------


## Marc

I agree, cement 1 / sand 3/ rock 4. 
You could go 1/2/3 or like I prefer to call it 3/2/1 for a bunker of bomb shelter, haha

----------

